# Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?



## Lee (2. Dezember 2008)

*Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Hi, ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Und zwar brauche ich gute (!) Akkus und noch ein passendes gutes (!) Ladegerät... 

Ich kenne mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus....

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Was für Akkus? AA oder AAA?

Ich bin mit Varta immer gut gefahren. Ansmann läuft bei uns im Telefon. Auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Huch ganz vergessen. Ich meine AA´s.

Ich habe gerade bei Amazon ein wenig gestöbert und das hier gefunden *Klick*. Meinungen? 
Kann man zwar nur über USB aufladen, aber mit eine USB->Steckdose Adapter müsste das doch gehen, oder?


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Mein Ladegerät ist eines von Ansmann.
Ansmann DIGI Universal-Ladegerät für 3,6 V und 7,2 V: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Da kann ich die Stecker "austauschen" - also für jedes Land nen Stecker.
Quasi Adapterfrei.

Es kann entweder 4x AAA oder 4x AA gleichzeitig laden.
Und es hat ne Entladefunktion.
Außerdem läd es jeden Akku separat auf. Wenn der erste fertig sein sollte, während die anderen noch laden, wird der auf ne "Erhaltungsspannung" gesetzt.


Zu Akkus kann ich sagen:
- Mit Ansmann Akkus (2200mAh) bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. Die waren in meiner alten Digicam. Jetzt im Haushalt (Taschenlampe / Gameboy etc.)

- Sanyo Eneloop (2000mAh). Die sind schon vorgeladen in der Packung. Befeuern im Moment meinen externen Nikon-Blitz (SB-600). Sind momentan meine Lieblinge
Amazon.de: Sanyo eneloop Batterien AA Mignon 4er Pack: Elektronik


----------



## Klaus01 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

*Akkus:*
bei (Standard) Akkus gibt es im Moment die Wahl zwischen zwei Typen zu kaufen:
- Standard NiMH mit Werten zwischen 2300 mAh und 2700 mAh bei AA (Mignon) oder zwischen 800 und 1000 mAh bei AAA (Micro)
- und NiMH Akkus von geringerer Kapazität aber mit niedriger Selbstenladung, z.B. Panasonic Infinium (es gibt auch ReCyKo+). Die halten dafür die Ladung über Monate hinweg. Sie sind noch relativ neu auf dem Markt.

Zu empfehlen sind die Marken: Compit, Friwo, Conrad, Accupower, GP, Panasonic (haben unterschiedliche Vorteile).

Welche Du kaufen solltest, hängt von Deinem Einsatzzweck ab.

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir: in 2 Jahren werden sich die Kapazitäten wieder um ca. 30% erhöht haben, bei gleich bleibendem Preis. Es rentiert sich nicht auf Vorrat zu kaufen, solange das  Ladegerät auch mit höheren Kapazitäten zu recht kommt.

*Ladegerät:*

Das o.g. Ladegerät von Ansman wäre nicht schlecht, ist aber mittlerweile ziemlich veraltet. Es hat einen "Bug", dass es Akkus nur bis ca. 2000 mAh laden kann. Dann schaltet der eingebaute Timer die Ladefunktion ab. Akkus mit grösserer Kapazität, wie heute üblich, kann man dann nur mit Hilfe eines nervigen Tricks laden. 

Außerdem werden heutige Akkus in dem eng aneinander liegenden Schächten schnell recht heiß. Das veranlasst o.g. Ladegerät auch das Laden zu früh abzuschalten.

Empfehlen kann ich zur Zeit den Nachfolger des o.g. Ladegeräts: Powerline 5 LCD

Gutes habe ich auch schon von AccuPower Geräten gehört, z.B. AccuManager20.

Es hätte für die Empfehlung geholfen, wenn Du uns den Einsatzzweck genannt hättest. 

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## dot (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Da hier ja scheinbar die Experten versammelt sind, schliesze ich mich einfach mal der Frage an.

Ich hab hier 2 verschiedene Akkutypen von Varta:
- 1900mA
- 1700mA

Zum Laden wird ein Varta Easy Energy Multi Charger (Type 5706 / 57161) genutzt.
Trotzdem zeigt mir meine Canon Powershot nach 5-10 Bildern schon wieder einen roten Energiebalken an und wirklich viel mehr Bilder kann ich auch nicht machen. Das ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die sehr ausfürliche Antwort. Einsatzzweck ist eine Kamera.

Ich denke die Standard NiMH´s sind für mich eher geeignet. 

Hier werde ich denke ich zu 2700er Vartas greifen. Oder die Sanyo eneloops nehmen, die auch sehr gute Bewertungen haben.


Wegen dem Ladegerät habe ich noch bedenken. In Amazon hat das von dir Empfohlene Powerline 5 doch 2 recht erschreckende Bewertungen...


----------



## HeNrY (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Nimm die Sanyo Eneloops - die entladen sich (im Vergleich) gar nicht und geben bei Blitzen ihre Elektronen schnell ab (Ladezeit verkürzt sich im Vergleich immens).
Zudem sind sie einfach zu handhaben und zu pflegen 

Eine Investition für's Leben


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Ok, dann werden es die Sanyo´s....

Nur mit dem Ladegerät bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Klaus01 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*



dot schrieb:


> Zum Laden wird ein Varta Easy Energy Multi Charger (Type 5706 / 57161) genutzt.



3 Möglichkeiten, die mir auf die schnelle einfallen:
a) Du hast die Akkus nicht vor dem Laden entladen. Dadurch kommt der sog. Memoryeffekt. Kann das Varta Ladegerät überhaupt entladen?
b) Du hast die Akkus tiefentladen, d.h. Du bist für länger auf den Nullpunkt gegangen. Typischerweise passiert das, wenn man die Akkus monatelang unbenutzt in der Kamera lässt.
c) Du hast alte Akkus. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit (ca. 5-10 Jahre), oder nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Ladezyklen (NiMH: max 200-500x) sind Akkus einfach am Ende.

Kleiner Tipp: Akkus wollen gepflegt werden, sonst gehen sie kaputt. Nie richtig "leer" werden lassen, aber immer vor dem Laden mit der Entladefunktion leeren. 

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Klaus01 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*



Lee schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck ist eine Kamera.



Ich würde dann eher die lagerfähigeren Akkus empfehlen. Üblicherweise fotografiert man am Anfang mehr, und hat dann die Kameras nur noch "einsatzbereit" herumliegen. Leider entladen sich die Akkus selbst und sind genau dann nicht einsatzbereit, wenn man sie braucht.

Einen zweiten Satz Akkus würde ich auch empfehlen.

Das sind zwar am Anfang deutlich mehr Ausgaben, aber halten dann auch ein paar Jahre. 



Lee schrieb:


> Wegen dem Ladegerät habe ich noch bedenken. In Amazon hat das von dir Empfohlene Powerline 5 doch 2 recht erschreckende Bewertungen...



Es gibt immer Leute, die die Technik nicht verstehen. Ich frage mich, was er damit geladen hat? Batterien? (Das Gerücht gibt es leider wirklich) Das steht nämlich nicht dabei.

Zur anderen Bewertung: alte defekte Akkus kann überhaupt kein Ladegerät mehr retten, auch kein Super-Ladegerät. Die sind Schrott und gehören bei einer Sammelstelle (keinesfalls Hausmüll!) abgegeben.

Ich würde mal sagen, lass Dich nicht von einzelnen beeindrucken, sondern schau Dir an wieviele das Gerät mit bester Note bewertet haben.

Leider darf auf Amazon jeder seinen Kommentar dazu abgeben, auch wenn er das ganze System nicht begriffen hat. Bestes Beispiel habe ich heute hier gelesen.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## Lee (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Packung von den eneloop´s bestellt und dazu das Powerline 5 LCD. Ich hoffe die werden meiner Cam gefallen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Ich werde mir für meinen Speedlite 430, denke ich, ebenfalls die Eneloops einbauen. Habe bisher nichts Verkehrtes darüber gehört.

Wenn du Lust hast, Lee, kannst du einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht darüber schreiben.


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Wenn du mir sagst, was in einen Erfahrungsbericht über Akkus geschrieben sein muss, gerne


----------



## HTS (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Noch was zum Thema Ladegerät:
Ich nutze seit einigen Monaten das Ansmann Energy 8 Professional und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Hat einige alte Akkus wieder zu neuem Leben erweckt, lädt schnell, überwacht jeden Schacht einzeln und der integrierte Batterie/Akku-Tester ist auch ganz nett.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Lee (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Gerade ausgepackt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Hmm, ich will dich nicht mit zu vielen Dingen belagern, Lee 

Eine kleine Liste mit Dingen, die interessante Informationen ans Tageslicht bringen könnten:

- Ungefähre Ladezeit der Akkus
- Wärmeentwicklung beim Laden oder Entladen
- Die Leistungs-/Lauffähigkeit mit den Akkus im vorgesehenen Gerät

Ansehnliche Fotos übrigens. Ich mag die Schlichtheit dieser Akkus schon mal ungemein


----------



## Lee (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Also ein wenig kann ich jetzt bereits über sie sagen. Momentan entlade ich sie und dabei werden sie etwa Handwarm, wobei das relativ ist. Auf jedenfall werden sie alles andere als heiß.

Wie die Wärmeentwicklung beim aufladen sein wird, kann ich dir frühestens beim nächsten Laden sagen, da ich sie jetzt über Nacht Ent- und danach Beladen lasse. 

Über die Ladezeit könnte ich auch erst beim nächsten Laden auskunft erteilen, wobei das sowieso vom jeweiligen Ladegerät abhängt.

Einsetzen werde ich sie in meiner DSLR. Ich könnte dir höchstens sagen, wie viele Bilder ich mit einer Akkuladung geschaft habe. Wenn du noch eine andere Idee hast, wie ich die Lauffähigkeit bestimmen könnte, immer her damit 



> _Ansehnliche Fotos übrigens. Ich mag die Schlichtheit dieser Akkus schon mal ungemein _



Danke 
Das Aussehen ist echt schick, da hast du recht


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Unsere Telefone brauchen neue Akkus. Halten nur noch 40 Minuten.

AAA

Kann mir da jemand, was besonders haltbares empfehlen. Bei Telefonen ist das Problem, dass die Akkus nie richtig entladen werden. Dennoch sollten sie lange halten (Lebensdauer). Danke für Vorschläge. Wäre auch ganz gut, wenn diese bei Amazon direkt bestellbar wären.


----------



## HTS (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Die eneloop gibts auch als AAA.
Bei Amazon aber nur über andere Händler.
Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar bei reichelt.de bestellt.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Lee (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

So, nun ist es soweit... 

Nach 432 Aufnahmen und ettlichen Aufhellblitzen (nur als AF Hilfslicht) ist heute die erste Akkuladung der eneloop´s fällig. 

Die Sanyos haben mich voll und ganz überzeugt. Kauftipp!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*

Ui, um die 400 Aufnahmen ist doch klasse. Sind bei mir schon länger auf der Wunschliste im Amazonas


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Akkus+Ladegerät-Was gibt es da?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Unsere Telefone brauchen neue Akkus. Halten nur noch 40 Minuten.
> 
> AAA
> 
> Kann mir da jemand, was besonders haltbares empfehlen. Bei Telefonen ist das Problem, dass die Akkus nie richtig entladen werden. Dennoch sollten sie lange halten (Lebensdauer). Danke für Vorschläge. Wäre auch ganz gut, wenn diese bei Amazon direkt bestellbar wären.



Ich habe mit den guenstigen Akkus von Conrad gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe diese seit 2 Jahren im Telefon drin und konnte noch keine spuerbare Verschlechterung feststellen.


----------

